# stock temps with i5 on stock cooler, thoughts



## cudenver

there is the temp of my i5 stock, and stock cooler. 
I think i might get a good aftermarket or even water cool because i want to overclock. 

*READ Last Post . temps fixed. *

[URL=http://img98.imageshack.us/i/cpucoretemps.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Idle temps of mid 50's with the CPU underclocked?  Dude something is very wrong.  I think it's RMA time!


----------



## linkin

That's pretty high. Definately get a new cooler and some AS-5


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Try reapplying the thermal paste and reseating the heatsink. Sure the Intel stock cooler isn't great, but it should cool the cpu sufficiently given proper airflow and so on.


----------



## 87dtna

With the CPU idle and underclocked like that, it could have NO heatsink on it and it should run cooler than that.  CPU is bad, RMA time.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> With the CPU idle and underclocked like that, it could have NO heatsink on it and it should run cooler than that.  CPU is bad, RMA time.



How do you know the CPU is bad? The heatsink may be seated wrong or there may be too much or too little thermal compound. Even underclocked the CPU would fry in seconds without a heatsink.


----------



## 87dtna

We're not dealing with a 9950 here.  Most other CPU's don't get hotter than the sun.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> We're not dealing with a 9950 here.  Most other CPU's don't get hotter than the sun.


Brilliant.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I wouldn't go as far as saying the cpu is bad, but there's definitely a cpu cooler install issue, or zero airflow in the case.

55-60c is well within the safe zone, but definitely not ideal temps.


----------



## Jamin43

That's higher than my Core i7 920 - C0 step.  And the 920 is a higher wattage cpu. 

I'd try and reinstall the heat sink to see if you can bring down the temps.


----------



## Cromewell

If the CPU runs it's not bad. The stock cooler on the LGA1156 i5s and i7s is very small. I think this is most of the issue.






(in case no hotlinking http://hothardware.com/articleimages/item1372/big_intel-core-i5-i7-p55-8.jpg)


----------



## 87dtna

The reason the cooler is small is because the CPU doesn't put off much heat in the first place.  55c is an underclocked IDLE temperature, with the stock cooler and stock clocks the I5 shouldn't even reach 55c at full load.
Yeah and I really laugh at whoever said that if the CPU boots it's not bad.  RMA it before it's too late.  They only give 30 days on CPU's usually.

OK to the OP- Feel the heatsink, does it feel very hot to the touch?  55c is very hot.  Is yes, that means the thermal paste is doing it's job and transferring heat to heatsink just fine and your chip is just running insanely hot.  If the heatsink still feels cool, or relatively only barely warm to the touch, than your paste and/or application of the heatsink is actually at fault.  So, if the heatsink is indeed very hot to the touch, I HIGHLY suggest you RMA the cpu immediately because newegg only does exchange for 30 days.


----------



## Cromewell

I know how much heat the processors create, they make more than C2D which have a much larger stock heatsink (95W for the i5 700 series and i7 800 series vs 65W for Core 2 Duo). Late model C2D built on 45nm as well. The stock heatsink is fine but I wouldn't expect real good temperatures out of it, probably ~40C temperatures at idle and up around 65-70 at load.

And I said if it boots it's working. Laugh if you want but it's true.


----------



## 87dtna

I've read a lot of reviews on the I5, most running stock cooler say it's small but does the job.  Most report anywhere in the 30's for idle and 65c as a max running prime95.  That is warmer than C2D, but as you can see quite different than the OP's temps.  If he ran prime 95 I would place a bet that he would hit 90c+ in a matter of 1-2 minutes.   At stock clocks, even with a stock cooler, it should never do that.  It shouldn't be idling at 55c either.
We do need to know what his case temps are though, it may be a contributing factor.


----------



## cudenver

*my god i feel stupid. new temps and lower #'s*

I reseated the heatsink. 
this time used artic silver. ( i am getting a new cooler when the 1156 brackets have more options or watercooling
and you can see the results for you self. 

either my fault or shitty intel thermal compound. 

all good. thanks for the imput. 

[URL=http://img42.imageshack.us/i/lowertemps.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Cromewell said:


> And I said if it boots it's working. Laugh if you want but it's true.



No, it's not.  I had an AMD 7750 that booted just fine but had ALL kinds of issues.  I RMA'd it after a week of diagnosing making sure it wasn't something else causing it.  It was the CPU.


----------



## lovely?

anyone who sites the cooler itself is mistaken. the heatsink is not large, but it is efficient. my i5 750 is overclocked to 3.4ghz on stock v, 31c idle and 51c load.


----------

